# What made someone "old" when u were little??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So, when U were a lil kid, what made someone "old"?
Grey hair? Wrinkles? Being past 25?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wrinkles, and being a grown up


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Never trust anyone over thirty" remember that?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

When I was little someone who was "old" was someone who was mean spirited and grouchy all the time. Someone who was "Hey, you kids! get off the grass!" type lol. Most people in my family are older then me, and if not they are around the same age. And "Old" person was someone who thought they were old and useless so they sit down and never do anything, don't hardly even bother to turn the TV on(with a remote even) These were the old people in my family. My two great grandmas, One was so mean and insulting the only reason anyone allowed her to hang out with the rest of the family was "She's family" but if she had been some mean women down the street yelling at the kids about playing and acting like normal children then the parents would have told her to shut her trap. But being that she was family we all put up with her. When she was 90 she had a stroke that caused a complete personality reverse, Everyone said that if she had acted that nice and kind her whole life it would have been awesome. The saying is true "The good die young." As for my other grandma, when she was 50 she said "I'm old" and she sat in her lazy boy chair and almost never got up unless to eat. When we moved her out of her house and into ours for her to live with us her TV had so much dust on it you couldn't see the screen, at all. She lived with us for quite a few years, she liked me, where as the mean grandma HATED me with a fiery passion. Apparently when she insults someone or orders them around she expected them to listen passively...and so she hated me because I always told her off lol. The one who sat down and didn't get up got dementia(gotta USE your brain!) and she said some pretty goofy things sometimes. Apparently, Liberace lived next door and played piano for her family when she was young(in the 1920s) and she lived with George Straight for five years as a young adult...LOL

So, even when I was young I never though grey hair and wrinkles ment old. Most of the adults in my family are 45-90 and so I never though of them as "old" because they were the same as everyone else. The young ones were my age, and the rest were older then us, and the grandmothers were the old ones.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I remember meeting a boyfriend's sister who was 25, and thinking she was SO OLD! Uggh..25 is so UNCOOL and OLD.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the smell of moth balls


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

someone missing hair on their head or if they graduated 5 years before I was in high school


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Old is more about how you act than how you look.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

When I was a kid, anyone who drank coffee was old. I think I associated the breath with being "old breath", like my teachers and parents. To this day I don't drink coffee.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

people who would sit around with other people and complain like I do now


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

With my family, people were deemed "old" when they would start reminiscing about their trip to the doctor's office or the shopping cart they had to put up with when they went to the store.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

when you had to slow down cause whoever was walking could not keep up


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wrinkles.


----------

